# Poll -- You're The Boss



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Time for a fun poll -- let's keep it on target and just discuss what is being polled, OK? We can do more polls later for other stuff 

OK Here we go:

You're the boss -- time to pick a new casting from the three listed here. The design team is working on race cars right now and they have submitted three possible candidates:

1 -- Corvette C6-R GT race car
2 -- 1977 Monte Carlo stock car
3 -- 1970 Ford Mustang Trans-Am-style racer

No licensing has been discussed yet -- you just have to pick the casting.

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

It has happened again. It must be my age but neither the 1977 or 1970 car hold any interest for me. I'm 41 so no spring chicken but all I see is dicussions of the '66 this and '68 that. I did goofle pictures of all three cars and the C6 just knocks spots of the other two, IMO. I must just not have the nostalgia gene, I look at the cars from my youth - both street and race - and think most of them look rough. The Lotus 79 and Brabham BT50 are exceptions.
So lets see if this poll throws up lots of votes (100+) for one car, according to my theory in another thread it won't.


dw


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I went with the Vette'...
While Mustangs are nice, in Tjets a 69/70ish has been done...
A C6 Corvette has more possibilities (at least for me...)
But what chassis is the boss going to make this for?
Any of them work for me... lol


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I hate to admit it , but I have to go with the vett. I am all for early Fords but there are enough out there. My 2cents


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R, C6-R.

Can you guys guess what I voted for? :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Last year for the real big Montes would be nice, lot of racing history... but had to go with the Vette.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Gotta say*

Corvette - is my thought. Although I'd settle for the Mustang.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I voted for the Monte Carlo. The C6-R would be second and the mustang third. But I would be happy with any of the three. How the bodies were finished would also affect a purchasing decision. A nicely detailed Bud Moore Mustang could take the lead... but a finely crafted... OK, I would be happy with any of the three.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

I love such topics.....

Corvette C6R : C5r exists in resin
Mustang 70 transam : Done by lifelike

The winner is...... Lola T 600  sorry: Chevy Montecarlo 1977 in all color racing shemes please ! ( a super 24 cases gift box for Christmas )

I guess you talk 1/64° ?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> The big clunker underdog is making a comeback... the sympathy vote continues to grow.


As expected, no clear consensus though. Not what you want to present to someone like Tom Lowe, whatever casting wins will have had nearly twice as many people not vote for it as vote for it!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yea, but I'd bet 80% of us would buy any of those if it was made.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the old stock cars. Monte Carlo for me please. :thumbsup: 

Jerry (win43)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I'd also take any one of the three........each one has a good reason to be made, but I'd go with the Monte Carlo. Another cool 70's NASCAR body.

The Corvette would be a nice addition to the Trans-Am/IMSA line (Afx Monza, BMW, Whale's-Tail Porsche), and the Mustang would also be cool simply because no Mustangs were made for the Afx cars then, and they should have been. The R1 X-Traction Mustang looks good among a bunch of vintage AFX street bods (Firebird, Javelin, Camaro, Jeep, etc).


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

How's this for a close race?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I voted for the Corvette. Although I would buy all three. Nice choices.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I voted for the Corvette and I'd be up for an entire series of modern GT cars -- Vette, Mustang, GTO, Cadillac, Porsche, BMW, Aston-Martin, Ferrari.

I'd buy the Trans Am Mustang too though.

If they did the Monte Carlo, there would no doubt be a dirty version as well. I probably wouldn't buy it, clean or dirty.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yes and no...*

A 77 Monte stock? You're right... that can be a bit of of a yawn. But, with a little help for one driven on or off the track... who knows?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> You have to respect the street version of a car to appreciate the racing version.


Not if, like me, most of the racing cars you love don't _have_ a street version....


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I voted for the Mustang. I really like the looks of the Trans-Am style race cars.
But a series of the GT cars would be a big hit. Sundance took a small piece of plastic strip and glue it to the front of a JL Viper body to give it a closer to the ground look. Made it look more realistic. Randy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

give us the vette,but we got to have the aston martin too!!!signed ,greedy as h!!!!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I still dont get the fact people want street cars for their racing track. I just don't see why that is...


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Perhaps they prefer street racing (it's illegal !)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> Perhaps they prefer street racing (it's illegal !)


Here is a good example. The S7 looks hot:










But the race car looks mind blowing:










what about the Mclaren F1:

















http://www.renaissance-models.com/images/Catalogue_CD/083_McLaren_F1_GTR_Marlboro_Zhuhai_BPR96-1.jpg


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well...*



Montoya1 said:


> I still dont get the fact people want street cars for their racing track. I just don't see why that is...


Where else could you race a Mustang against a Porsche 917?  

It's all fun...

Scott


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I enjoy watching the street cars hot rod around Road America. For example, at last month's American LeMans series event there, they had a 45-minute session for the public to drive the track. I think they charge $50 to put your car on the track for that session. Lots of Corvettes, Porsches, and Beemers but there were also some Mustangs, Hondas, Toyotas, and Nissans and one supercharged black Buick Regal Grand National. There were a few classic muscle cars -- a 69 Camaro looked and sounded great. Some of the Vettes were moving along pretty fast on the main straight (well over 100 mph). Not much room in the corners though so it was all single-file most of the time over the four mile track.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I voted for the vette but the mustang was a close second. I would like to see Tom (or Dan) do a "series" of cars w/ correct paint schemes. Most of the bodies exist for a trans-am series. Mustang, camaro, firebird, javlin, couger, etc. 

A line of modern GT series cars would rock... 

GP


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> I still dont get the fact people want street cars for their racing track. I just don't see why that is...


It comes from street rodding, cruising and something NASCAR has forgotten...Stockcar Racing! It's Friday night Figure Eights & Saturday night Bombers and 1/4 mile ovals. RACE WHAT CHA BRUNG! For me, that's fun racing and they're all made from street cars.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Here is a good example. The S7 looks hot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Personally, I like the street versions of these cars a whole lot better than the race colors... It's a personal preference and not really something that's 'right or wrong'...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I still dont get the fact people want street cars for their racing track. I just don't see why that is...


So you thought the whole JL Fast & Furious slot car thing with the tuner street cars was senseless? 
Why do you think Dukes of Hazard sold so well? You said yourself that you were looking to buy the track set when it became available. But there aren't any 'race' cars in there...
I'd LOVE to have a set of cars from the movie 'Bullitt'. Those are street cars.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Great thread!! Thanks for the discussion... and it made me think... (scary, huh?)... how about a car with both bodies? Like the bonus packs in the 70's. Example, the McLaren F1 in full racing livery and a bonus "stock" body. I would pay the premium required.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

You will notice it is a 3 way split. All 3 are great looking Race Cars when modeled so Tom could make anyone of the 3 and we would all probably buy it. But there are a few different 77 Vintage NASCARs that could be made and lots of Saturday Night Local Track Specials too so modeling wise you would get more bang for you buck. The Trans AM would be next with sevearl different TA cars, pluss some Grand American Versions and Some Local Track versions too. Not a lot of modeling Variety with the new Corvette but if you want to race modern racers it would make a sweet TJET or XT

Roger Corrie

Roger Corrie


----------



## montegogt (Jan 16, 2006)

77 Monte Carlo Stockcar! Love those 70's NASCAR stockers!


----------

